# Metro-North Engineer Cover Up



## OlympianHiawatha (Jun 11, 2012)

A few days ago WNBC New York showed a passenger video of an Metro-North Engineer looking at a texting machine and reading a newspaper, and only occasionally looking up and out. The MTA immediately suspended the Engineer and explained that type of behavior will not be tolerated.

But over the weekend it seems several Metro-North Engineers started taping newspapers and even WNBC advertising posters over the inside cab windows so riders cannot look in. The MTA has defended this practice, even using the explanation this prevents people from videotaping "sensitive cab controls." At least 1 City Councilman has indicated he is going to call out the MTA over this practice, saying Engineers need to be in open view much like bus drivers.

This should get interesting.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2012)

This'll get very interesting.

God forbid people actually just follow the rules.


----------



## RampWidget (Jun 13, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> But over the weekend it seems several Metro-North Engineers started taping newspapers and even WNBC advertising posters over the inside cab windows so riders cannot look in. The MTA has defended this practice, even using the explanation this prevents people from videotaping "sensitive cab controls." At least 1 City Councilman has indicated he is going to call out the MTA over this practice, saying Engineers need to be in open view much like bus drivers.
> 
> This should get interesting.


At the very least, this could be interpreted as a violation of FRA regulations regarding emergency exits, emergency communications, and tampering with the intended function of a part of a locomotive/cab car (the window).

Tampering with or altering the intended function of any device on a locomotive/cab car is also prohibited in every railroad rulebook that I've ever read. Like Ryan mentions in his post elsewhere in this thread, follow the rules. They're there for a reason.

[edited for readability]


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jun 13, 2012)

Lets see if train accidents caused by operator error on MNRR increase due to this. This is why we need cameras facing the engineer in the cab. it's not to prevent passengers from video taping "sensitive controls" It's to prevent the engineers from getting caught on cellphone cameras breaking the rules.


----------

